# Yao Ming only a "Big gun"



## oumar1983 (Feb 6, 2004)

Most Chinese think that in Rocket Yao is the most importance in term.In this country people like him very madness.For this,Yao can came in All Star and some good player like Erick Dampier can't election.There is only one reason,that before Yao's beck there so many people are voting him.I hearted Chinese always hold together and it's not a deceit.

In China,Yao is a god for people look upon.And Steve Francis is a buffoon or devil.Because he doesn't like pass ball to Yao.HOHO,Is this very facetiosity? I think at present Yao isn't have enough strength to channel off term,so he can't be a ruler.He doesn't have enough experience.

I never see so flaccid man like Yao!In field he is the tallest of players,and he must show enough attack ability.but he can't he never show himself look like a ruler and he doesn't have more courage.Why dose he likes jump shoot very much?Because he doesn't have more attack's ways!I think that Yao just a ecumenic player.Somebody consider he can move very agility.Perceptibly it's too exaggerated!He only faster than Shawn Bradley!Look Yao play basketball is a silly things.He can't have a litter ardour look like ShaquilleO'Neal.

If Shaquille O'Neal is a legend and Yao only is a big joke for NBA history.He only a grandiloquent player.he isn't good,and we need't have to remember him.Now in Rockets only have one core he is Steve Francis .The captain have very good art and have enougu experience to fugle Rockets and that Yao only have a big head it looks Yao have more brightness.Of course it only looks like.

At last I must show my right attitude:"Yao isn't a eligible core.He is too flabbiness to became a Super Star,Steve Francis can became but Yao can't."The Yao's fans make sure unhappy,but the ture ,you can't change."


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Since it's your first post I won't give you a hard time, but if you think Yao's skills are a joke than you probably never touched a basketball in your life. And have you watched Yao play? Shaq's the one with only 1 or 2 attacks, Yao's the one who can go to the hoop, hit hook shots, do fadaways, and hit 20 feet jump shots.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Or, if you want to troll, make sure you get your grammars right next time, or at least make it 'readable', like mine. :|


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>oumar1983</b>!
> Most Chinese think that in Rocket Yao is the most importance in term.In this country people like him very madness.For this,Yao can came in All Star and some good player like Erick Dampier can't election.There is only one reason,that before Yao's beck there so many people are voting him.I hearted Chinese always hold together and it's not a deceit.
> 
> In China,Yao is a god for people look upon.And Steve Francis is a buffoon or devil.Because he doesn't like pass ball to Yao.HOHO,Is this very facetiosity? I think at present Yao isn't have enough strength to channel off term,so he can't be a ruler.He doesn't have enough experience.
> ...



Umm... Sure, if you say so...  :uhoh:


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Yao is a dominant player.. When he has a good game is nearly impossible to stop him... he is the ultimate offensive weapon.. On defense, on the boards he has to improve a lot... he has to become stronger... but he is very young..
He is a terrific player...already the franchise Houston player.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Since it's your first post I won't give you a hard time...


I am not as nice as Yao Mania, even if it is your first post, your point is still wholly without merit.

One thing that is a concensus among anyone that knows basketball, is that Yao Ming has great basketball skills. You obviously know nothing about basketball.

Stuart


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

pure ignorance of somone who doesnt understand basketball. besides all-star weekend is for the fans, not neccesarily the best.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>oumar1983</b>!
> Most Chinese think that in Rocket Yao is the most importance in term.In this country people like him very madness.For this,Yao can came in All Star and some good player like Erick Dampier can't election.There is only one reason,that before Yao's beck there so many people are voting him.I hearted Chinese always hold together and it's not a deceit.
> 
> In China,Yao is a god for people look upon.And Steve Francis is a buffoon or devil.Because he doesn't like pass ball to Yao.HOHO,Is this very facetiosity? I think at present Yao isn't have enough strength to channel off term,so he can't be a ruler.He doesn't have enough experience.
> ...





um wateva


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

first english poster i have ever seen for a long long time. 
and worse yet hes trying to use all those big words. Do Not Attack Other Posters*Petey


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>oumar1983</b>!
> I never see so flaccid man like Yao!


....yikes.


----------



## The Next Movement (Dec 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>oumar1983</b>!
> Most Chinese think that in Rocket Yao is the most importance in term.In this country people like him very madness.For this,Yao can came in All Star and some good player like Erick Dampier can't election.There is only one reason,that before Yao's beck there so many people are voting him.I hearted Chinese always hold together and it's not a deceit.
> 
> In China,Yao is a god for people look upon.And Steve Francis is a buffoon or devil.Because he doesn't like pass ball to Yao.HOHO,Is this very facetiosity? I think at present Yao isn't have enough strength to channel off term,so he can't be a ruler.He doesn't have enough experience.
> ...




:laugh: Do Not Attack Other Posters*Petey:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>oumar1983</b>!
> At last I must show my right attitude:"Yao isn't a eligible core.He is too flabbiness to became a Super Star,Steve Francis can became but Yao can't."The Yao's fans make sure unhappy,but the ture ,you can't change."


I suppose you used an online translator to make your writing change to English, so I won't get into the multitude of problems with it. But your logic is just as broken.


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

His English is very good. I do not know some of the words he used.

BTW, Yao got more write-ballot in stadium than on-line ballots.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Yao Ming only a "Big gun"*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> ....yikes.


hahahaha, sure rawse, i know ur curious


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Yao Ming only a "Big gun"*



> Originally posted by <b>The Next Movement</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: i love this thread..... hahahahaha

poor guy though, his first post, and he gets ripped apart by everyone.... hahahahaha.

u get 5 stars... oh man, im outta breath:laugh:


----------



## oumar1983 (Feb 6, 2004)

*Yeah*

haha I'm an Italian now in Beijing to study Chinese So I know the Chinese see yao ming how adoration.It's too madness .

My English is bad,but I think this no problem to us talking,I'm sure you can uderstand my means.

My friend give me this station,I like it ! I hope to make friends to everybody.Thanks!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

It's cool. I'm alright with the bad english I suppose, but not with the point you were trying to make in your very first post. 

I think we should all stop hating on oumar's english.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> *I think we should all stop hating on oumar's english.*


Yes please stop making attacks on oumar's communication skills when it is obvious english is not his first lang. 

-Petey


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>oumar1983</b>!
> Most Chinese think that in Rocket Yao is the most importance in term.In this country people like him very madness.For this,Yao can came in All Star and some good player like Erick Dampier can't election.There is only one reason,that before Yao's beck there so many people are voting him.I hearted Chinese always hold together and it's not a deceit.
> 
> In China,Yao is a god for people look upon.And Steve Francis is a buffoon or devil.Because he doesn't like pass ball to Yao.HOHO,Is this very facetiosity? I think at present Yao isn't have enough strength to channel off term,so he can't be a ruler.He doesn't have enough experience.
> ...



Edit: Do Not Attack Other Posters, or make fun of their ability to speak the language.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, I live in Beijing too. Where do you live oumar?


----------

